# raven — crow = κοράκι· γνήσιο κοράκι — κουρούνα



## tuna (May 30, 2010)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει μια ειδοποιός διαφορά ανάμεσα στα δύο. Εμείς τα ξεχωρίζουμε ή τα λέμε και τα δύο _κοράκια_;


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι το ευρύτερο, το γενικότερο, το υπερώνυμο, το όνομα του γένους είναι το _*raven*_ (Wikipedia: Raven is the common name given to several larger-bodied members of the genus Corvus—but in Europe and North America the Common Raven is normally implied) —σε είδος (common raven) μπορούμε να το πούμε και *γνήσιο κοράκι*— ενώ *crow* μπορεί να είναι συγκεκριμένο είδος, το πιο συνηθισμένο, η *κουρούνα* (_Corvus corone_, κόραξ η κορώνη).


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2010)

Ο Πάπυρος συνηγορεί. Στο λήμμα *κοράκι* δίνει «αγγλ. common raven, γαλλ. grand corbeau». Στην *κουρούνα*, «αγγλ. crow, γαλλ. corneille».


----------



## tuna (May 30, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, nickel!


----------



## Porkcastle (May 30, 2010)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι το ευρύτερο, το γενικότερο, το υπερώνυμο, το όνομα του γένους είναι το _*raven*_





Να προσθέσω κάτι; 

Τα πουλιά αυτά ονομάζονται γενικότερα corvids από το όνομα της οικογένειας, Corvidae (<λατ. corvus=κόρακας), κορακίδες δηλαδή.
Από κει και πέρα, εκτός από corvids, η οικογένεια αυτή στα αγγλικά είναι γνωστή ως crow family ή crows and allies, κουρούνες. Στα γερμανικά πάλι δεν κάνουν λόγο για κουρούνες (crow family) αλλά για κοράκια (Rabenvögel).
Ο κοινός κόρακας (corvus corax) και η μαυροκουρούνα (corvus corone) μοιάζουν αρκετά και αυτό ίσως εξηγεί το μπέρδεμα. Ο κόρακας όμως είναι σχεδόν διπλάσιος σε μέγεθος από την κουρούνα και, τουλάχιστον στην Ευρώπη, είναι αδύνατον να τον συναντήσουμε σε κατοικημένες περιοχές, μια και προτιμά απομονωμένα ορεινά ενδιαιτήματα και δάση. Κουρούνες, από την άλλη, βλέπουμε συχνά στις πόλεις (εκτός από την Αθήνα όπου έπρεπε ν' ανέβω στον Υμηττό για να την πετύχω). Επίσης, στην Ελλάδα είναι αδύνατον να μπερδέψουμε τα δύο είδη γιατί δεν υπάρχουν μαυροκουρούνες αλλά σταχτοκουρούνες (corvus cornix)...

Νομίζω πάντως πως ένα μερίδιο της ευθύνης έχει όποιος μετέφρασε λάθος τα βιβλία του James O'Barr (και έπειτα την ταινία κλπ). Ε, δεν είναι "Το κοράκι", καλέ μου, "Η κουρούνα" είναι κι ας μην έχει την αίγλη του κόρακα. Αντίστοιχα, ο διψασμένος κόρακας του Αισώπου που έριχνε πετραδάκια στην κανάτα για ν' ανέβει η στάθμη και να πιει νερό υποβαθμίστηκε σε... κουρούνα στην αγγλική μετάφραση... :)

Αυτά τα λίγα για τα εξυπνότερα πουλιά του πλανήτη. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, ο πουλοκράτορας-ανάδοχος γονέας μαυροκουρούνας στη διάθεσή σας. 

υ.γ. Έχω μία απορία. Κατά πόσο είναι δόκιμο το "κορακοειδή" που βλέπω πολλάκις στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο;


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2010)

Έτσι, να βγαίνουν στην επιφάνεια οι ειδικεύσεις και οι εξηγήσεις για τα _cornix_.



Porkcastle said:


> υ.γ. Έχω μία απορία. Κατά πόσο είναι δόκιμο το "κορακοειδή" που βλέπω πολλάκις στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο;



Όταν διαβάζω αυτό ενός καθηγητή:
Τα κορακοειδή ανήκουν στην Τάξη των στρουθιομόρφων (Passeriformes) και στην οικογένεια κορακίδες (Corvidae).
υποθέτω ότι ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται για όλα τα μέλη του γένους Corvus.


----------



## gregery (May 30, 2010)

Από τη στιγμή που το The Raven του Edgar Allan Poe μεταφράστηκε ως "κοράκι", η απόδοση της λέξης Raven θεωρείται τετελεσμένη! Άρα το ερώτημα είναι πώς μεταφράζεται το crow. Κουρούνα καλό φαίνεται.


----------



## ilena (Jun 30, 2010)

Πολύ χρήσιμες οι πληροφορίες σου Porkcastle! Ευχαριστούμε. 

Μπορεί κάποιος να μεταφράσει τα παρακάτω είδη

Corvus albicollis 
Corvus coronoides 
Corvus crassirostris 
Corvus edithae 
Corvus cryptoleucus
Corvus mellori 
Corvus rhipidurus
Corvus ruficollis 
Corvus tasmanicus


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2010)

Γεια σου, Ιλένα, καλωσήρθες. Φοβάμαι ότι με έχουν αφήσει μόνο εδώ οι βιολόγοι, ως νονό υπηρεσίας, να δίνω ονόματα στα πουλιά. Θα βοηθούσε να μάθω τι τα θες, γιατί υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να ονοματίσεις τα ζώα. Αν είναι, ας πούμε, για λογοτεχνία, δεν θέλεις τα επίσημα, θέλεις κοινές ονομασίες: κάργα, χαβαρόνι, τέτοια —αν υπάρχουν τα ζώα (ή τα φυτά) στη χώρα μας— ή αυθαίρετες αποδόσεις του ξένου ονόματος αν δεν έχει ήδη καθιερωθεί κάποια στα εδώ έργα αναφοράς και γενικά στις ελληνικές πηγές (π.χ. μεταφράσεις του _National Geographic_). Αν είναι για καμιά πολύ βαριά επιστημονική δουλειά, δεν σκας: δίνεις μόνο τα λατινικά και συνεννοείσαι με όλο τον κόσμο. Επίσης: μπορείς να μεταφράσεις το λατινικό ή το αγγλικό. Π.χ. ο _Corvus edithae_, το _κοράκι της Αιθιοπίας_ ή _κοράκι της Σομαλίας_ (Somali crow), ή _νανοκόρακας_ (πρόχειρη, αυθαίρετη απόδοση του dwarf raven, χάριν παραδείγματος) είναι το _κοράκι της Ίντιθ_ επειδή:
This bird was named after Miss Edith Cole, who accompanied Mr. Lort Phillips' party into Somaliland when he discovered the species, of which he writes: "At Dejamio, [...], I was writing in my tent, and, hearing a distinctly different caw-caw to that of our usual camp-followers, I went out and saw two brown Crows seated on a koodoo head that had been put outside the Zareeba hedge for the birds to clean. Directly they saw me they flew away, but came circling back over the camp." 
" This small Crow," Dr. Elliot writes : " was seen at various places during the journey, such as Deregodleh, Laferug, Higlileh in Ogaden, &c. It was at once recognisable, even if not in sight, by its entirely different caw, quite unlike that uttered by the other Crows, and when flying, the tail extending far beyond the secondaries made the bird quite conspicuous, when in company with individuals of [...]corax affinis.'" ​Κατάλαβες; Έκανε αυτή την εκδρομή της, έδωσε το όνομά της σ' ένα πουλί. Πώς να το κάνεις αυτό σε λόγια γλώσσα: _ηδιθεία_; :)


----------



## ilena (Jun 30, 2010)

Καλησπέρα σας. Ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ, είναι πολύ ωραίο forum, μ' αρέσουν πολύ τα συνδυασμένα χρώματα/σχήματα και μοιάζει εξυπηρετικό. 

Θέλω να γράψω κείμενο για blog. Θα χρησιμοποιήσω τα γενικά χαρ/κά των κουρούνων/κορακιών και κάποια λαογραφικά στοιχεία. Δεν θα είναι εξειδικευμένο αλλά θα παραθέσω αναφορικά τα ονόματα των κορακιών μαζί με τη λατινική τους ονομασία για να τα ξεχωρίσω από τις μικρότερες κουρούνες. 

Μάλλον και στη Σομαλία μπερδεύουν τα κοράκια με κουρούνες γιατί εδώ γράφει πως είναι είδος κορακιού. 

Κατάλαβα! Άλλη μία ερώτηση για την υποβάθμιση του κόρακος του Αισώπου στ' αγγλικά, μιας και δηλώνεις Βιολόγος, υπάρχουν κι αν ναι, πόσα είδη κοράκων στη χώρα μας;


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2010)

ilena said:


> Κατάλαβα! Άλλη μία ερώτηση για την υποβάθμιση του κόρακος του Αισώπου στ' αγγλικά, μιας και δηλώνεις Βιολόγος, υπάρχουν κι αν ναι, πόσα είδη κοράκων στη χώρα μας;


Όχι, δεν δηλώνω βιολόγος. Νονός υπηρεσίας δήλωσα, μέχρι να περάσουν οι βιολόγοι και να με απαλλάξουν — αύριο, μεθαύριο, σε πέντε χρόνια.

Ωραία, σιγά σιγά και με υπομονή να τους βρούμε ονόματα. Λέω να αρχίσω με τον τασμανικό και τον κρυπτολευκό. :)


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 30, 2010)

ilena said:


> Κατάλαβα! Άλλη μία ερώτηση για την υποβάθμιση του κόρακος του Αισώπου στ' αγγλικά, μιας και δηλώνεις Βιολόγος, υπάρχουν κι αν ναι, πόσα είδη κοράκων στη χώρα μας;



Δεν είμαι ούτε ο Νίκελ ούτε βιολόγος αλλά θα προσπαθήσω ν' απαντήσω -προς το παρόν σύντομα:

Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει μόνο ένας κόρακας, ο _Corvus corax_. Αντιπρόσωποι των κορακιδών, από την άλλη, υπάρχουν περισσότεροι:

Corvus corax (κόρακας)
Corvus cornix (σταχτοκουρούνα)
Corvus monedula (κάργια)
Corvus frugilegus (χαβαρόνι)
Pyrrhocorax pyrrhocorax (κοκκινοκαλιακούδα)
Pica pica (καρακάξα)
Garrulus glandarius (κίσσα)
Nucifraga caryocatactes (καρυοθραύστης)


Πρέπει να μου διαφεύγουν κάποια γιατί τα έγραψα από μνήμης, θα κοιτάξω αργότερα που θα έχω περισσότερο χρόνο. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Πρέπει να μου διαφεύγουν κάποια γιατί τα έγραψα από μνήμης, θα κοιτάξω αργότερα που θα έχω περισσότερο χρόνο. :)









Προσκυνώ τη μνήμη σου.


----------



## ilena (Jun 30, 2010)

Ααα συγνώμη Νίκελ, σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο πολύ για τη βοήθεια!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ωραία, σιγά σιγά και με υπομονή να τους βρούμε ονόματα. Λέω να αρχίσω με τον τασμανικό και τον κρυπτολευκό. :)


Nα καπαρώσω τον ριπιδίουρο αν δεν έχει νονό; :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2010)

Ορίστε, λοιπόν, και όταν θα περάσουν οι βιολόγοι, ελπίζω να είναι τρυφεροί μαζί μου:


*Australian Raven* (_Corvus coronoides_) = αυστραλιανός κόρακας (Κόρακας ο κορωνοειδής, δηλ. σαν την κορώνη, την κουρούνα)
*Brown-necked Raven* (_Corvus ruficollis_) = πυρρολαίμης κόρακας (rufus = πυρρός)
*Chihuahuan Raven* (_Corvus cryptoleucus_) = κόρακας–τσιουάουα (Κόρακας ο κρυπτόλευκος)
*Dwarf Raven* (_Corvus edithae_) = νανοκόρακας, κόρακας της Σομαλίας (Κόρακας της Ίντιθ ; / ηδίθειος – good for a laugh)
*Fan-tailed Raven* (_Corvus rhipidurus_) = ριπίδουρος κόρακας (ευχ, ντοκτέρ)
*Forest Raven* (_Corvus tasmanicus_) = δασοκόρακας (Κόρακας ο τασμανικός)
*Little Raven* (_Corvus mellori_) = μικροκόρακας
*Thick-billed Raven* (_Corvus crassirostris_) = παχύραμφο κοράκι (Κόρακας ο παχύρρυγχος)
*White-necked Raven* (_Corvus albicollis_) = λευκολαίμης κόρακας


----------



## ilena (Jun 30, 2010)

Χαχα, θα είναι τρυφεροί αλλιώς θα τους μαλώσω που σε άφησαν μόνο σου. Είναι πολύ ωραία. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 17, 2011)

Δηλαδή αντί για το *Κοράκι*...






... η *Κουρούνα*;






Κοίτα να δεις πώς αλλάζει ο κόσμος...


----------



## azimuthios (May 23, 2012)

Στην ταινία Τα Πουλιά του Χίτσκοκ λέει ότι η Κουρούνα (crow) είναι Corvus brachyrhynchos.


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2012)

Για τη magpie δεν καταδέχτηκε να μιλήσει κανείς σας ή μου διέφυγε; 

Έχει και ποιματάκι: 
One for sorrow,
two for joy, 
three for a girl,
four for a boy, 
five for silver, 
six for gold,
seven for a secret never to be told, 
eight for a wish,
nine for a kiss, 
ten for a time of joyous bliss.

To Seven for a Secret είναι και τίτλος ενός βιβλίου της Μαίρης Γουέμπ, μεταφρασμένο από την Τασία Χατζή. Ελληνικός τίτλος Επτά για ένα Μυστικό.

Και φυσικά η εξυπνάδα και η επινοητικότητα των κορακιών δεν είναι μύθος. *Είναι* τετραπέρατα (όπως βλέπουμε εδώ). Ο τρόπος που λυγίζει το σύρμα για να πιάσει το αντικείμενο από τον σωλήνα είναι εκπληκτικός!


----------



## Porkcastle (May 23, 2012)

Αζιμούθιε, ναι, είναι η αμερικανική κουρούνα. Έχει κάποιες εμφανείς διαφορές από τις δικές μας, κυρίως στο μέγεθος, το ράμφος και τη φωνή. Η πλάκα είναι πως το κράξιμό της χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον ως ηχητικό εφέ σε "εξωτερικά" γυρίσματα και δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που σε ταινίες ή σειρές ακούγονται αμερικανικές κουρούνες σε ευρωπαϊκό έδαφος. Κρα, man.


----------



## azimuthios (May 23, 2012)

Είσαι κουρουνολόγος όπως απέδειξες και παραπάνω και γι' αυτό respect. Υπάρχει ένα πολύ ωραίο κι έξυπνο διήγημα με Κοράκια που αν το βρω σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή θα το ποστάρω εδώ προς τέρψη των φίλα προσκείμενων στα συμπαθή πουλιά. 

Ευχαριστώ και για τη διευκρίνιση. Έχουμε συνηθίσει στις ταινίες ειδικά να τα λέμε όλα κοράκια, αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη που παρατίθεται και το λατινικό όνομά της έπρεπε νομίζω να μπει το σωστό όνομα του πουλιού.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 23, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Για τη magpie δεν καταδέχτηκε να μιλήσει κανείς σας ή μου διέφυγε;


Αυτή είναι ξεκάθαρα και χωρίς αμφιβολίες η καρακάξα. Συνήθως δεν την μπερδεύει κανείς με κόρακα ή κουρούνα, πάρα πολλοί όμως την μπερδεύουν με την κίσσα και τούμπαλιν.

Το βιβλίο "Τα πουλιά της Ελλάδας και της Ευρώπης", Χρυσός Τύπος 1981 (εξαντλημένο), το λατρεύω αν και παλιό, γιατί έχει τα ονόματα των πουιών σε 3 ακόμη γλώσσες πέραν της ελληνικής (αγγλικά, γαλλικά, γερμανικά). Πάμε λοιπόν:

Κόρακες (Corvidae)

*Ταϊγκόκισσα *_Perisoreus infaustus _Siberian Jay - Κίσσα της Σιβηρίας
*Κίσσα *_Garrulus glandarius _Jay - (Ευρωπαϊκή) Κίσσα
*Γαλαζοκαρακάξα *_Cyanopica cyanus _Azure-winged Magpie
*Καρακάξα *_Pica pica _Magpie
*Καρυδοσπάστης *_Nucifraga caryocatacte _Nutcracker - Καρυοθραύστης
*Κοκκινοκαλιακούδα *_Pyrrhocorax pyrrhocorax _Chough
*Κιτρινοκαλιακούδα *_Pyrrhocorax graculus _Alpine Chough
*Κάργα *_Corvus monedula _Jackdaw - Κάργια
*Χαβαρόνι *_Corvus frugilegus_ Rook
*Κουρούνα *_Corvus corone _
*Μαυροκουρούνα *_Corvus corone corone _Carrion Crow
*Σταχτοκουρούνα *_Corvus corone cornix _Hooded Crow
*Κοράκι *_Corvus corax _Raven

Οι ονομασίες μετά την παύλα είναι από τον πιο προσφατο οδηγό πεδίου που έχω, "Τα πουλιά της Ελλάδας, της Κύπρου και της Ευρώπης", Ελληνική Ορνιθολογική Εταιρεία 2007, εκεί όμως δεν έχει και τα αγγλικά από δίπλα. Αυτός ο οδηγός έχει και επιπλέον κοινές ονομασίες και άλλα κορακοειδή που δεν έχει ο προηγούμενος, όμως θέτε το πιστεύετε θέτε όχι, είναι τόσο μικρά τα γράμματα που δεν τα βγάζω και δεν μπορώ αυτή τη στιγμή να τα παραθέσω (αργότερα θα την παλέψω κι άλλο).

Για πουλιά πάρα πολύ καλή και αξιόπιστη είναι η Avibase. Ολες οι γλώσσες που βάζει ο νους σας, και εικόνες.


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2012)

Απλώς την πρόσθεσα γιατί όπως γράφει και στη βίκι _Magpies are passerine birds of the crow family, Corvidae._. Με άλλα λόγια είναι του σογιού ;)

Ναι, συχνά την μπερδεύουν με την κίσσα, αλλά έχει καμιά σχέση αυτό 


με αυτό;  


Edit Καταπληκτικό το Avibase, αλλά τι κρίμα που δεν έχει και ελληνικά


----------



## azimuthios (May 23, 2012)

Το όμορφο αυτό πουλάκι, το magpie, απαντάται συχνά στον βορρά της Αγγλίας και γι' αυτό οι κάτοικοι του Νιουκάσλ έδωσαν αυτό το όνομα στην ομάδα τους, όπως φαίνεται και εδώ: http://www.nufc.co.uk/page/Members/Magpies

Έχοντας ζήσει εκεί δε, μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω, αφού κάθε πρωί δύο τέτοιες έρχονταν και κάθονταν στο παράθυρό μου για καλημέρα. :)


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Το όμορφο αυτό πουλάκι, το magpie, απαντάται συχνά στον βορρά της Αγγλίας και γι' αυτό οι κάτοικοι του Νιουκάσλ έδωσαν αυτό το όνομα στην ομάδα τους, όπως φαίνεται και εδώ: http://www.nufc.co.uk/page/Members/Magpies
> 
> Έχοντας ζήσει εκεί δε, μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω, αφού κάθε πρωί δύο τέτοιες έρχονταν και κάθονταν στο παράθυρό μου για καλημέρα. :)



Azi, οι "δικές μου" είναι θρασίμια: έρχονται και τρώνε ό,τι έχει απομείνει στο πιατάκι του γατούλη!

Οι δε κίσσες, σιτίζονται συχνά πυκνά στο πουρναράκι! 

(Τα κοτσύφια μού ξετίναξαν την κερασιά κλπ κλπ! 
Ευτυχώς οι υπαδέλοιποι φτερωτοί αρκούνται στο ψωμάκι και τις μπιλίτσες του πυράκανθου, αλλιώς θα γινόμασταν Χίτσκοκ!
Άσ' τα να πάνε σι λιέου... Δυστυχάω εδώ πέρα μ' αυτούς τους παλιοπουλελέδες)


----------



## Porkcastle (May 23, 2012)

Οι δικές μου καρακάξες προτιμούν τις σταφίδες και τελευταία τις μπάλες λίπους που έχω για τα μικρότερα πουλάκια. Τα υπόλοιπα κορακοειδή της γειτονιάς έχουν ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση στα αράπικα φιστίκια, εκτός αν τους βγάλω κροκετάκια για γάτες. Τότε γίνεται το έλα να δεις...


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 24, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Καταπληκτικό το Avibase, αλλά τι κρίμα που δεν έχει και ελληνικά


Μα πώς δεν έχει; Όλα τα έχει! Και είναι ακριβώς όπως στον πιο πρόσφατο οδηγό πουλιών που υπάρχει. Ο τύπος που συντηρεί το σάιτ είναι πολύ ενημερωμένος.

Οι καρακάξες είναι πανέμορφες, παμφάγες, πολύ τολμηρές, ζουν τόσο σε δάση όσο και μέσα στις πόλεις και τις παρατηρούμε συχνά και πανεύκολα. Εδώ στο Μαρούσι είναι γεμάτος ο τόπος, τις βλεπω συνεχώς πάνω σε κεραίες και κάγκελα στις γύρω ταράτσες. Κίσσες βλέπω κατά καιρούς στο άλσος Συγγρού, στα Ανάβρυτα. Είναι πιο εξοχικοί τύποι, ούτως ειπείν.

Ένα φεγγάρι έκανα την εθελόντρια στην Αίγινα στο ΕΚΠΑΖ. Εκεί στα κλουβιά υπήρχε μια ανάπηρη καρακάξα, η Ασπρομάτα (όνομα που χρωστούσε σε κάποιο ελάττωμα στο μάτι), η οποία είχε φοβερή προσωπικότητα. Μόλις έμπαινες μέσα για τάισμα, ερχόταν και καθόταν πάνω σου, σε τσιμπλογούσε και σου μιλούσε. Κυριολεκτικά μιλούσε, δεν ξέρω τι έλεγε, αλλά ο τρόπος της, ο τόνος της φωνής της, η ποικιλία των φθόγγων που άρθρωνε, ήταν κάτι το εκπληκτικό. Κι αν αργούσες πολύ να της βάλεις το φαγητό στο πιάτο, έτρωγες γερές τσιμπιές.


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

Αόρατη, εννοούσα ελληνική γλώσσα! :)

Ήσουν στο ΕΚΠΑΖ,τυχερή; Είχα στείλει κάποτε μια τραυματισμένη γερακίνα από το Ταίναρο. Κάποια στιγμή θα σου διηγηθώ την περιπετειώδη ιστορία. Ευτυχώς έγινε καλά! :wub:
Αυτή τη στιγμή έξω από το παράθυρό μου τα δίνουν όλα δυο σπίνοι! Ο ένας κόβει κι ο άλλος ράβει!


----------

